# The Edible Mushroom Book



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2014)

Traveler submitted a new file to the downloads area:

The Edible Mushroom Book - The Edible Mushroom Book



> A guide for foraging and cooking edible mushrooms.



Click here to learn more about this file...


----------



## benjysirois (Apr 15, 2014)

Nom nom, I love mushrooms! Thanks for posting this. Safe and tasty mushroom hunting for all!


----------



## Traveler (Apr 15, 2014)

I love mushrooms too and I know the importance of proper identification. I hope you get good use out of it!


----------



## Tanto (Jun 9, 2014)

Looks like the link is now broken. Not sure if this is the same one mentioned, but if not, another excellent guide is "All That the Rain Promises and More..." by David Arora.

I've usually seen it sold for around 12-14 bucks, it fits in your back pocket, and is well organized for quick and easy identification. An added bonus is that it also has info on recipes, flavors, and useful properties for things like making dyes.

(Attached a pic of the book cover)


----------

